# ID please



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

This coral has overgrown in my tank, just want to make sure what it is.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

It’s a sinularia leather coral. They are easy to grow and love nitrates. I know a lot of people think leathers are boring and because they are easier think they aren’t as elegant a coral for a tank, but I love them and have three in my system.
Trim it and get to know your lfs cause if you can make mounted frags of your corals, I bet they would be happy to buy these for a couple dollars each.


----------



## Mido (Mar 5, 2018)

Agree 
To mount them 
1.Cut with a clean blade or scissors
2. Dip in coral dip
3. Pierce the stem across with a plastic toothpick (easier than bamboo but it will also work)
Glue the tooth pick to the plug/ rock 
4. I keep it in a cut inverted bottle neck to minimize flow for a few days
5. U can remove the toothpick if u want carefully without taking the whole frag off 
6. Sorry if this is too obvious for you or anyone reading it but i thought it might be helpful to some


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the instructions on fragging. That was what I was going to ask next as it has grown too big already.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Mido said:


> Agree
> To mount them
> 1.Cut with a clean blade or scissors
> 2. Dip in coral dip
> ...


Fab instructions! Easy peasy.


----------

